# Avviati i contatti per Jackson Martinez



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

Di Marzio: dopo la quasi definita cessione di balotelli, il Milan ha avviato i contatti col Porto per il giocatore colombiano


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: dopo la quasi definita cessione di balotelli, il Milan ha avviato i contatti col Porto per il giocatore colombiano



Questo costa più di Mario e non è sicuramente più forte. Mah.....


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questo costa più di Mario e non è sicuramente più forte. Mah.....



Concordo


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: dopo la quasi definita cessione di balotelli, il Milan ha avviato i contatti col Porto per il giocatore colombiano



Non dico che sia scarso, è un buon giocatore, più centravanti di Mario, però necessita di una squadra dietro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Avrebbe un senso soltanto se arrivasse con Cerci.


----------



## runner (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: dopo la quasi definita cessione di balotelli, il Milan ha avviato i contatti col Porto per il giocatore colombiano



adesso sentiremo almeno 6747698247027 nomi accostati al Milan poi a forza di spararli a caso qualcuno ci prenderà e diventerà il nuovo mito del calciomercato.....


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio il Milan vorrebbe offrire per Martinez un prestito oneroso di 4 mln, con diritto di riscatto fissato a 20/22 mln, pagabili in 3 anni. Trattativa non facile, sia per la clausola rescissoria (33 mln), sia perchè il Porto dovrebbe trovare un sostituto in 10 giorni.*


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Boh. Questo segna tanto, il problema è che lo fa in Portogallo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: dopo la quasi definita cessione di balotelli, il Milan ha avviato i contatti col Porto per il giocatore colombiano





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avrebbe un senso soltanto se arrivasse con Cerci.



quoto, Martinez va bene solo se lo servi adeguatamente. E oltre a cerci servirebbe pure Rabiot a centrocampo.


----------



## gabuz (21 Agosto 2014)

Sto Martinez è un signor nessuno...


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan vorrebbe offrire per Martinez un prestito oneroso di 4 mln, con diritto di riscatto fissato a 20/22 mln, pagabili in 3 anni. Trattativa non facile, sia per la clausola rescissoria (33 mln), sia perchè il Porto dovrebbe trovare un sostituto in 10 giorni.*



Diamogli quello scarsone di Pazzini e una quindicina di milioni e finisce la storia...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> quoto, Martinez va bene solo se lo servi adeguatamente. E oltre a cerci servirebbe pure Rabiot a centrocampo.


Cristante-De Jong-Rabiot
Cerci-Martinez-El Sharaawy

Soltanto questo potrei accettare.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: dopo la quasi definita cessione di balotelli, il Milan ha avviato i contatti col Porto per il giocatore colombiano


Chi? Quello che faceva la riserva della Colombia dopo l'infortunio a Falcao?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cristante-De Jong-Rabiot
> Cerci-Martinez-El Sharaawy
> 
> Soltanto questo potrei accettare.



la penso allo stesso modo.


----------



## gabuz (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan vorrebbe offrire per Martinez un prestito oneroso di 4 mln, con diritto di riscatto fissato a 20/22 mln, pagabili in 3 anni. Trattativa non facile, sia per la clausola rescissoria (33 mln), sia perchè il Porto dovrebbe trovare un sostituto in 10 giorni.*





prebozzio ha scritto:


> Chi? Quello che faceva la riserva della Colombia dopo l'infortunio a Falcao?



Oooooooohhhhh, si dica!! Sto Martinez non è nessuno!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Oooooooohhhhh, si dica!! Sto Martinez non è nessuno!


Onestamente non credo sia inferiore a Balotelli.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan vorrebbe offrire per Martinez un prestito oneroso di 4 mln, con diritto di riscatto fissato a 20/22 mln, pagabili in 3 anni. Trattativa non facile, sia per la clausola rescissoria (33 mln), sia perchè il Porto dovrebbe trovare un sostituto in 10 giorni.*



Giocatoretto. Ha 28 di anni.

Ma basta basta basta basta basta con Galliani


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Onestamente non credo sia inferiore a Balotelli.


.


----------



## gabuz (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Onestamente non credo sia inferiore a Balotelli.


Io so solo che, dati alla mano, Martinez è più vecchio, ha giocato solo in Portogallo (in Europa) e al Mondiale scaldava la panchina nonostante l'infortunio del giocatore più rappresentativo.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Agosto 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Oooooooohhhhh, si dica!! Sto Martinez non è nessuno!


Non è un upgrade in campo, economicamente non cambia niente ed è quattro anni più vecchio. 

E poi 'sto Martinez non se lo fila nessuno mentre di Mario ne parlano ovunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io so solo che, dati alla mano, Martinez è più vecchio, ha giocato solo in Portogallo (in Europa) e al Mondiale scaldava la panchina nonostante l'infortunio del giocatore più rappresentativo.


Sull'età hai ragione, per quanto riguarda il Portogallo non credo sia un campionato inferiore al nostro, lo dimostrano vari dati e in questo senso Martinez segna regolarmente trenta goal stagionali da due anni, infine il Mondiale. Diciamo che è molto meno scontata di quel che sembri la panchina di Martinez al Mondiale, molti si son chieste perché Peckerman gli abbia preferito la premiata ditta Ibarbo-Gutierrez, insomma in Colombia gliel'hanno considerata una colpa.
Non voglio dire che Martinez sia migliore di Balo infatti fare questo cambio sarà inutile e deleterio se non arriverà anche Cerci.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sull'età hai ragione, per quanto riguarda il Portogallo non credo sia un campionato inferiore al nostro, lo dimostrano vari dati e in questo senso Martinez segna regolarmente trenta goal stagionali da due anni, infine il Mondiale. Diciamo che è molto meno scontata di quel che sembri la panchina di Martinez al Mondiale, molti si son chieste perché Peckerman gli abbia preferito la premiata ditta Ibarbo-Gutierrez, insomma in Colombia gliel'hanno considerata una colpa.
> Non voglio dire che Martinez sia migliore di Balo infatti fare questo cambio sarà inutile e deleterio se non arriverà anche Cerci.


Splè basta con le pirlate. Ti sei superato stamane.....


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan vorrebbe offrire per Martinez un prestito oneroso di 4 mln, con diritto di riscatto fissato a 20/22 mln, pagabili in 3 anni. Trattativa non facile, sia per la clausola rescissoria (33 mln), sia perchè il Porto dovrebbe trovare un sostituto in 10 giorni.*



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan vorrebbe offrire per Martinez un prestito oneroso di 4 mln, con diritto di riscatto fissato a 20/22 mln, pagabili in 3 anni. Trattativa non facile, sia per la clausola rescissoria (33 mln), sia perchè il Porto dovrebbe trovare un sostituto in 10 giorni.*





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sull'età hai ragione, per quanto riguarda il Portogallo non credo sia un campionato inferiore al nostro, lo dimostrano vari dati e in questo senso Martinez segna regolarmente trenta goal stagionali da due anni, infine il Mondiale. Diciamo che è molto meno scontata di quel che sembri la panchina di Martinez al Mondiale, molti si son chieste perché Peckerman gli abbia preferito la premiata ditta Ibarbo-Gutierrez, insomma in Colombia gliel'hanno considerata una colpa.
> Non voglio dire che Martinez sia migliore di Balo infatti fare questo cambio sarà inutile e deleterio se non arriverà anche Cerci.



tecnicamente non avrei nulla da dire. Tuttavia, lasciatemi inarcare il sopracciglio sulla questione economica: se devo spendere 25-30M per lui e dargli 4M di stipendio, faccio un sacrificio in più e prendo Falcao che ha la stessa età. E per il quale varrebbe decisamente la pena spendere più di quanto incassi per Balotelli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Splè basta con le pirlate. Ti sei superato stamane.....


Mi quoto: fare questo cambio sarà inutile e deleterio se non arriverà anche Cerci. Non credi sia così?


----------



## Heaven (21 Agosto 2014)

Se oltre a lui arriva Cerci e Grenier\Rabiot va bene. Sennò no.

Comunque alla faccia del progetto giovani\arsenal\atletico, vendiamo un 23enne per un 29enne.


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi quoto: fare questo cambio sarà inutile e deleterio se non arriverà anche Cerci. Non credi sia così?


Si, Martinez è un buon giocatore secondo me ma se lo deve servire abate


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Agosto 2014)

Via Balotelli, Kakà e Robinho: dentro Jackson Martinez, Cerci e Menez. Certo che forse i soldi potevano essere spesi meglio. Martinez è la tipica prima punta, che finalizza il gioco della squadra. Noi che gioco abbiamo? Cerci che ha dato il meglio di sé schierato seconda punta tornerà nel ruolo di ala. Non vedo grossi miglioramenti, anzi tutt'altro.


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Se oltre a lui arriva Cerci e Grenier\Rabiot va bene. Sennò no.
> 
> Comunque alla faccia del progetto giovani\arsenal\atletico, vendiamo un 23enne per un 29enne.



******* pero' ogni tanto informatevi sull'eta' dei calciatori..non sparate a caso..martinez compira' 28 anni il prossimo 4 ottobre.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan vorrebbe offrire per Martinez un prestito oneroso di 4 mln, con diritto di riscatto fissato a 20/22 mln, pagabili in 3 anni. Trattativa non facile, sia per la clausola rescissoria (33 mln), sia perchè il Porto dovrebbe trovare un sostituto in 10 giorni.*



Fin quando la campagna acquisti la farà galliani che pretendete? 
Martinez è di nuovo un giocatore (concreto) in cui i soldi vengono buttati, se non si riparte investendo è inutile.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> tecnicamente non avrei nulla da dire. Tuttavia, lasciatemi inarcare il sopracciglio sulla questione economica: se devo spendere 25-30M per lui e dargli 4M di stipendio, faccio un sacrificio in più e prendo Falcao che ha la stessa età. E per il quale varrebbe decisamente la pena spendere più di quanto incassi per Balotelli.



Assolutamente d'accordo. Falcao tutta la vita. Non c'è paragone.


----------



## ale009 (21 Agosto 2014)

Allora Balotelli tecnicamente non si discute, ma la testa si discute molto. Come in tutti i mestieri anche nello sport la testa conta, Martinez non sarà nessuno e non mi fa impazzire però è un professionista, al mondiale avrà giocato poco ma ha segnato più di Balotelli (è una battuta) ahahha


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Si vabbe qua sperate falcao, raga ma vi rendere conto di chi state parlando?


----------



## Schism75 (21 Agosto 2014)

Per Martinez no sinceramente. Prendiamo Falcao.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Per Martinez no sinceramente. Prendiamo Falcao.



Se vabbè Falcao. Raga suvvia.....


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan vorrebbe offrire per Martinez un prestito oneroso di 4 mln, con diritto di riscatto fissato a 20/22 mln, pagabili in 3 anni. Trattativa non facile, sia per la clausola rescissoria (33 mln), sia perchè il Porto dovrebbe trovare un sostituto in 10 giorni.*



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2014)

*Intanto,come riporta Di Marzio,il Porto sta chiudendo con il centravanti del Lorient Aboubakar.
Che sia il sostituto di Martinez?*


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

il porto non ce lo darà mai !!!


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Intanto,come riporta Di Marzio,il Porto sta chiudendo con il centravanti del Lorient Aboubakar.
> Che sia il sostituto di Martinez?*



Secondo me non c'è niente di cui lamentarsi. L'operazione J.Martinez IN, Balotelli OUT è un'operazione fallimentare solo nel momento in cui Martinez si dimostra una pippa clamorosa.
Serve una punta centrale per il 4-3-3 e Balotelli non lo è. Balo non è niente, non si capisce dove possa giocare. Al contrario Martinez è la tipica prima punta con movimenti annessi, che Balo si sogna.


----------



## raducioiu (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan vorrebbe offrire per Martinez un prestito oneroso di 4 mln, con diritto di riscatto fissato a 20/22 mln, pagabili in 3 anni. Trattativa non facile, sia per la clausola rescissoria (33 mln), sia perchè il Porto dovrebbe trovare un sostituto in 10 giorni.*



Temo possa essere un altro Ricardo Olivera...



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Intanto,come riporta Di Marzio,il Porto sta chiudendo con il centravanti del Lorient Aboubakar.
> Che sia il sostituto di Martinez?*


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Agosto 2014)

Martinez, dati alla mano, ha una media di un gol ogni 129 minuti, che scendono se si considera il periodo al porto (61 gol in 93 presenze).


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

*Milan channel conferma l'avvio dei contatti per il colombiano*


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2014)

Boh , solo a me sembra un passo indietro ?? Falcao ( impossibile ) avrei indetto festa nazionale ma questo ... Boh... Unica cosa che mi conforta è che almeno è prima punta vera ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Milan channel conferma l'avvio dei contatti per il colombiano*



Probabilmente è il migliore alla nostra portata (?) ed in questo momento del calciomercato.


----------



## robs91 (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Milan channel conferma l'avvio dei contatti per il colombiano*


Sarei contento se arrivasse,ma non mi illudo perchè il Porto è bottega carissima.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh , solo a me sembra un passo indietro ?? Falcao ( impossibile ) avrei indetto festa nazionale ma questo ... Boh... Unica cosa che mi conforta è che almeno è prima punta vera ...



Per me siamo lì. Spernderne 20 è un conto ma 30 è follia.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Milan channel conferma l'avvio dei contatti per il colombiano*



.


----------



## Love (21 Agosto 2014)

sarebbe un bel colpo se fatto alle giuste cifre...ma il porto quando vende vende carissimo...noi gli offriamo 4 banane quindi non penso si faccia...come sempre spariamo alto...falcao...martinez j. ...e poi finiamo con qualche brocco clamoroso...io la sparo...bacca del siviglia...sarà il nuovo ricardo oliveira..


----------



## Alessandrom (21 Agosto 2014)

[MENTION=1495]Alessandrom[/MENTION] questi interventi qui su non sono ammessi.


----------



## Morghot (21 Agosto 2014)

Io al posto di spendere l'ira di ddio per questo mi tenevo baluba tutta la vita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Milan channel conferma l'avvio dei contatti per il colombiano*



Benvenuto Suazo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: l'idea del Milan è quella di un prestito oneroso con un riscatto fissato a 25M.*


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'idea del Milan è quella di un prestito oneroso con un riscatto fissato a 25M.*



Ed è l'idea migliore. Almeno lo si valuta. 

Io andrei tutta la vita su Falcao.


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'idea del Milan è quella di un prestito oneroso con un riscatto fissato a 25M.*


Che ovviamente non eserciteremo


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Agosto 2014)

Nel suo contesto è forte, però non dimentichiamo che dal Porto sono usciti tanti pseudo-fenomeni, da Quaresma ad Hulk. Speriamo non sia il caso di Jackson (sempre se lo riusciamo a prendere).


----------



## aklos (21 Agosto 2014)

per me non ha senso prendere un 28enne che per età tende a svalutarsi nel giro di pochi anni...
se devo spendere 20/30 milioni bisogna spenderli per talenti giovani..che se va bene poi puoi rivendere senza perderci nulla o guadagnandoci.

come fu per balotelli 3 anni fa.

ma se mo spendi 25 milioni per sto martinez...tra 3 anni lo vuoi rivendere a 31 anni..si e no ti danno 10 milioni.

a sto punto meglio campbell che c'ha 18 anni, lo paghi 15 milioni...ma può crescere...magari tra qualche anno lo rivendi guadagnandoci.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2014)

> Di Marzio: l'idea del Milan è quella di un prestito oneroso con un riscatto fissato a 25M.





aklos ha scritto:


> per me non ha senso prendere un 28enne che per età tende a svalutarsi nel giro di pochi anni...
> se devo spendere 20/30 milioni bisogna spenderli per talenti giovani..che se va bene poi puoi rivendere senza perderci nulla o guadagnandoci.
> 
> come fu per balotelli 3 anni fa.
> ...


Secondo me invece è meglio avere un giocatore pronto subito, oltre a una rosa estremamente scarsa, abbiamo fin troppe incognite. Meglio inserire un giocatore gia fatto in questa marmaglia di inetti.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi Falcao costa il doppio 


Io andrei su Destro, anzi, ci spero quasi.


----------



## Heaven (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io andrei tutta la vita su Falcao.



Chiunque, ma da quanto ho letto Martinez adesso guadagna 2mln e Falcao 12mln, a meno che non ci aiuti quel fondo Doyen è impossibile. Se c'era qualche minima speranza filtrava qualcosa in queste ore, anche perchè credo che anche Galliani sappia che Falcao è un'altra categoria rispetto a Martinez.. che per me rimane il migliore alla nostra portata insieme al Chicharito forse.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'idea del Milan è quella di un prestito oneroso con un riscatto fissato a 25M.*


Si, non sarebbe una brutta idea. Dubito però che il Porto la faccia andare così.


----------



## Heaven (21 Agosto 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io andrei su Destro, anzi, ci spero quasi.



Ma magari,fortissimo e poi con Inzaghi come mentore.. peccato che giocatori come Destro dietro devono avere squadroni che gli servono assist..


----------



## The P (21 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Benvenuto Suazo



Di solito siamo d'accordo sui calciatori. Però questa volta ti sbagli 

Magari arrivasse questo. Attaccante forte, completo e sottovalutato solo perché esploso tardi.


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2014)

A me non dispiace, non avessimo speso quei 12 milioni per matri a quest'ora prenderesti sia lui che cerci.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Di solito siamo d'accordo sui calciatori. Però questa volta ti sbagli
> 
> Magari arrivasse questo. Attaccante forte, completo e sottovalutato solo perché esploso tardi.



Naturalmente mi auguro di sbagliarmi sul panchinaro di Teofilo Gutierrez



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io andrei su Destro, anzi, ci spero quasi.



Ma veramente, speriamo...

Che procuratore ha ?


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'idea del Milan è quella di un prestito oneroso con un riscatto fissato a 25M.*



Ma dai, massimo 15


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

Ma perchè valutate un giocatore in base a un mondiale in cui nemmeno l'hanno fatto giocare?? Pure Cerci è stato panchinaro fisso. A un certo punto Thiago Motta è stato preferito a Verratti.
Ronaldo è uscito ai gironi. Zapata e Armero sono due fenomeni? Dai.

*



Di Marzio: l'idea del Milan è quella di un prestito oneroso con un riscatto fissato a 25M.

Clicca per allargare...

*


----------



## Principe (21 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan vorrebbe offrire per Martinez un prestito oneroso di 4 mln, con diritto di riscatto fissato a 20/22 mln, pagabili in 3 anni. Trattativa non facile, sia per la clausola rescissoria (33 mln), sia perchè il Porto dovrebbe trovare un sostituto in 10 giorni.*


Ma Galliani football manager lo conosce ? No perché uno meglio di Martinez non è mica difficile da trovare ....


----------



## raducioiu (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'idea del Milan è quella di un prestito oneroso con un riscatto fissato a 25M.*


Almeno limitiamo i danni. Poi per riscattarlo chiederemo uno sconto di 20 milioni


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma perchè valutate un giocatore in base a un mondiale in cui nemmeno l'hanno fatto giocare?? Pure Cerci è stato panchinaro fisso. A un certo punto Thiago Motta è stato preferito a Verratti.
> Ronaldo è uscito ai gironi. Zapata e Armero sono due fenomeni? Dai.



Concordo assolutamente. I Mondiali contemporanei, quelli di oggi, servono a poco o nulla. Solo a far salire alle stelle il prezzo di qualche bidone che azzecca il mese della vita. 

I Mondiali veri si disputavano un tempo, quando c'erano grandissimi campioni che facevano davvero la differenza.


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2014)

Ma avere la rosa al completo per la prima di campionato è chiedere troppo? Ogni anno la stessa storia...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma avere la rosa al completo per la prima di campionato è chiedere troppo? Ogni anno la stessa storia...



Poi partiamo sempre a cavolo, chissá come mai...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma avere la rosa al completo per la prima di campionato è chiedere troppo? Ogni anno la stessa storia...



Per fortuna che ad inizio mercato girava la voce che si volesse dare ad Inzaghi una rosa pronta per preparare al meglio la stagione,parole al vento proprio. Ci ritroviamo al 21 di Agosto a cercare un centrocampista di qualita',un esterno e ora una punta.Speriamo bene...


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Boh. Questo segna tanto, il problema è che lo fa in Portogallo...



Lo stesso discorso potevano farlo i tifosi dell'Atletico quando dal Porto arrivò Falcao nel 2011...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: l'idea del Milan è quella di un prestito oneroso con un riscatto fissato a 25M.*



comunque questo qui ha due braccia da culturista. Se ti molla un ceffone ti stacca direttamente la testa  scherzi a parte ha un fisico da prima punta fatta e finita. 25M sarebbero un prezzo ancora troppo alto, ma se arriva col prestito ci può stare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

*A Bola, quotidiano portoghese, parla dell'affare Martinez-Milan: contatti avviati tra le parti, il Milan propone prestito oneroso a 4M e diritto di riscatto fissato a 21-22M.*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola, quotidiano portoghese, parla dell'affare Martinez-Milan: contatti avviati tra le parti, il Milan propone prestito oneroso a 4M e diritto di riscatto fissato a 21-22M.*



Penso che alla fine sia proprio lui il giocatore che sostituira' Balotelli,anche se a me non convince molto,ma spero di ricredermi


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola, quotidiano portoghese, parla dell'affare Martinez-Milan: contatti avviati tra le parti, il Milan propone prestito oneroso a 4M e diritto di riscatto fissato a 21-22M.*


Mah... paghiamo 4 mln in prestito un giocatore per il quale poi non andremò a riscattare? (Non pagheremò mai quella somma per il riscatto)


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah... paghiamo 4 mln in prestito un giocatore per il quale poi non andremò a riscattare? (Non pagheremò mai quella somma per il riscatto)



No, penso sia solo per una questione di bilancio. Con Ibra abbiamo fatto lo stesso per dilazionare il pagamento in più tranche, probabilmente lo stiamo ancora pagando


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah... paghiamo 4 mln in prestito un giocatore per il quale poi non andremò a riscattare? (Non pagheremò mai quella somma per il riscatto)



Secondo me, se c'è il diritto e non l'obbligo di riscatto, lo eserciteremo solamente in caso di accesso alla Champions' l'anno prossimo, sempre nel caso il calciatore convinca. Anche per avere più margini di manovra per l'ala destra e il centrocampista. Sarei contento e potrebbe essere una mossa intelligente nel breve.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2014)

*Pedullà: Jackson Martinez vuole il Milan e il giocatore si era già accordato col Porto: avrebbe rinnovato senza fare problemi, ma in caso di offerta di qualche squadra il Porto non avrebbe dovuto richiedere la cifra pattuita nella clausola, ovvero 35 milioni. Il Porto ha "l'obbligo morale" di cedere J.Martinez anche ad una cifra inferiore.*


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Jackson Martinez vuole il Milan e il giocatore si era già accordato col Porto: avrebbe rinnovato senza fare problemi, ma in caso di offerta di qualche squadra il Porto non avrebbe dovuto richiedere la cifra pattuita nella clausola, ovvero 35 milioni. Il Porto ha "l'obbligo morale" di cedere J.Martinez anche ad una cifra inferiore.*



sembrerebbe un piano già studiato da tempo, in tal caso se va in porto l'affare col Porto lol bisognerebbe fare i complimenti a Galliani


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: contatti continui ed ininterrotti con l'entourage del giocatore*


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A Bola, quotidiano portoghese, parla dell'affare Martinez-Milan: contatti avviati tra le parti, il Milan propone prestito oneroso a 4M e diritto di riscatto fissato a 21-22M.*



4 mln e il resto di balo ce lo mettiamo per cerci. 

ci può stare. 
il problema è che l'anno prossimo non li avremo mai i 22 per riscattare Martinez.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 4 mln e il resto di balo ce lo mettiamo per cerci.
> 
> ci può stare.
> il problema è che l'anno prossimo non li avremo mai i 22 per riscattare Martinez.



Martinez ingrassa 5 kg non si allena per tutto il precampionato poi vedrai che te lo regalano  .... Mi ricorda qualcosa


----------



## robs91 (21 Agosto 2014)

Magari mi sbaglio ma secondo me la dichiarazione di Pinto Da Costa(presidente Porto):"Se il milan vuole Martinez deve pagare la clausola rescissoria" è quotata a 1.01.
Sarebbe davvero strano,per il personaggio(visti i precedenti), se accettasse l'offerta di prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto a 20 milioni.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: contatti continui ed ininterrotti con l'entourage del giocatore*



io sinceramente non lo conosco molto,non seguo il porto e sento pareri molto discordanti...tra un cesso a pedali e un gran giocatore...che ne dite voii?è la prima punta che ci serve?
sono convinto arriverà,anche perché già dal mondiale galliani ne parlava...la trattativa c è già da un po' secondo me....


----------



## pennyhill (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: contatti continui ed ininterrotti con l'entourage del giocatore*





robs91 ha scritto:


> Magari mi sbaglio ma secondo me la dichiarazione di Pinto Da Costa(presidente Porto):"Se il milan vuole Martinez deve pagare la clausola rescissoria" è quotata a 1.01.
> Sarebbe davvero strano,per il personaggio(visti i precedenti), se accettasse l'offerta di prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto a 20 milioni.



Non lo prendiamo per colpa dell'inter e per il casino che hanno fatto con Rolando. 

Comunque ho letto di sky che parla di Torres e Soldado come alternative. Ne ho presi 2 su 3 .


----------



## robs91 (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: contatti continui ed ininterrotti con l'entourage del giocatore*





pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non lo prendiamo per colpa dell'inter e per il casino che hanno fatto con Rolando.
> 
> Comunque ho letto di sky che parla di Torres e Soldado come alternative. Ne ho presi 2 su 3 .



O magari,più semplicemente, si ricorderà di Cissokho....


----------



## Djici (21 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non lo prendiamo per colpa dell'inter e per il casino che hanno fatto con Rolando.
> 
> Comunque ho letto di sky che parla di Torres e Soldado come alternative. Ne ho presi 2 su 3 .



nomi che ti mettono i brividi


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Martinez ingrassa 5 kg non si allena per tutto il precampionato poi vedrai che te lo regalano  .... Mi ricorda qualcosa



Martinez come Muriel, prendiamo il duo cafeteros e siamo in una botte di ferro


----------



## iceman. (21 Agosto 2014)

Io avevo letto di Negredo


----------



## andrea-espto (21 Agosto 2014)

Ha fatto tanti goal anche con la Nazionale.


Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Boh. Questo segna tanto, il problema è che lo fa in Portogallo...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Martinez ingrassa 5 kg non si allena per tutto il precampionato poi vedrai che te lo regalano  .... Mi ricorda qualcosa





Frikez ha scritto:


> Martinez come Muriel, prendiamo il duo cafeteros e siamo in una botte di ferro



Ma che dite, secondo me visto che si parla del Porto il prossimo anno si caria un dente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2014)

andrea-espto ha scritto:


> Ha fatto tanti goal anche con la Nazionale.



Ad oggi 144 goals in 302 presenze in carriera tra campionato colombiano, messicano e portoghese. In nazionale 10 goals in 30 presenze ma non partiva sempre titolare. 
Soprannominato "cha cha cha", come il ballo, per la grande mobilità sul fronte offensivo (non da mai punti di riferimento ai difensori avversari). Gli hanno dedicato anche una canzone:


----------



## Aron (21 Agosto 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> io sinceramente non lo conosco molto,non seguo il porto e sento pareri molto discordanti...tra un cesso a pedali e un gran giocatore...che ne dite voii?è la prima punta che ci serve?
> sono convinto arriverà,anche perché già dal mondiale galliani ne parlava...la trattativa c è già da un po' secondo me....




Se Bierhoff giocasse nel calcio d'oggi, Balotelli sarebbe più forte di lui sulla carta,? Sì, lo sarebbe.
Balotelli nel Milan del '99 ti faceva 20 goal senza rigori e punizioni come Bierhoff? No.

Balotelli sulla carta potrebbe vincere il Pallone d'Oro, cosa che a Jackson Martinez è probabilmente impossibile (e lascio il probabilmente solo per rispetto e perchè non bisogna mai dare nulla per scontato).
Ma Jackson Martinez sarebbe il Bierhoff della situazione. Uno meno talentuoso di Balotelli ma che è molto più efficace e molto più disciplinato tatticamente.
Jackson Martinez è più forte anche di Mandzukic, eppure quest'ultimo giocava nel Bayern. 
Naturalmente se prendi Jackson Martinez ma non arrivan nessun altro, allora ti cambia poco (come se fosse arrivato Mandzukic e nessuna ltro).
Se però arrivassero Rabiot e uno tra Cerci e Douglas Costa (se non entrambi), si farebbe un salto di qualità notevolissimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: contatti continui ed ininterrotti con l'entourage del giocatore*



Magari è l'unico attaccante che mi piace, no a Soldado e Torres per favore..


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Magari è l'unico attaccante che mi piace, no a Soldado e Torres per favore..



Anche secondo me è l'unico decente a parte quelli del city (Negredo Dzeko o Jovetic). Altri esuberi d'oro non ne vedo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me è l'unico decente a parte quelli del city (Negredo Dzeko o Jovetic). Altri esuberi d'oro non ne vedo.



I nomi citati non sarebbero male anche se su Negredo rimane un punto interrogativo, non vorrei che fosse giusto buono per la liga, ho letto diversi nomi la cosa fondamentale è che non arrivi ne Torres e ne Soldado.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: contatti continui ed ininterrotti con l'entourage del giocatore*





Aron ha scritto:


> Se Bierhoff giocasse nel calcio d'oggi, Balotelli sarebbe più forte di lui sulla carta,? Sì, lo sarebbe.
> Balotelli nel Milan del '99 ti faceva 20 goal senza rigori e punizioni come Bierhoff? No.
> 
> Balotelli sulla carta potrebbe vincere il Pallone d'Oro, cosa che a Jackson Martinez è probabilmente impossibile (e lascio il probabilmente solo per rispetto e perchè non bisogna mai dare nulla per scontato).
> ...



Sinceramente, 8 giocatori per 3 posti, con il solo campionato da giocare, mi sembrano troppi.

Due esempi recenti dal nostro campionato:

Roma 2013/14 senza coppe, attaccanti con 10 o più presenze: Borriello (ceduto a gennaio), Totti, Ljajic, Florenzi, Gervinho, Destro.

Giuve stagione 2011/12 senza coppe, attaccanti 10 o più presenze: Pepe, Borriello, Del Piero (giocò poco più di 500 minuti), Matri, Quagliarella, Vucinic

Insomma, già fai fatica a farne giocare 6 con continuità, figuriamoci 8.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Jackson Martinez è la priorità numero uno per il Milan. L'offerta è di 25 milioni (4/5 versati subito, il resto negli anni successivi). La alternative sono Chicharito e Torres (c'è stata una chiacchierata con gli agenti). Piacciono anche Muriel e Soldado, ma sono più distanti. *


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Jackson Martinez è la priorità numero uno per il Milan. L'offerta è di 25 milioni (4/5 versati subito, il resto negli anni successivi). La alternative sono Chicharito e Torres (c'è stata una chiacchierata con gli agenti). Piacciono anche Muriel e Soldado, ma sono più distanti. *



Muriel sarebbe la morte


----------



## aleslash (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Jackson Martinez è la priorità numero uno per il Milan. L'offerta è di 25 milioni (4/5 versati subito, il resto negli anni successivi). La alternative sono Chicharito e Torres (c'è stata una chiacchierata con gli agenti). Piacciono anche Muriel e Soldado, ma sono più distanti. *



Dio fa che prenderemo Jackson Martinez e non quegl'altri cessi(apparte il chicharito)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Jackson Martinez è la priorità numero uno per il Milan. L'offerta è di 25 milioni (4/5 versati subito, il resto negli anni successivi). La alternative sono Chicharito e Torres (c'è stata una chiacchierata con gli agenti). Piacciono anche Muriel e Soldado, ma sono più distanti. *


El gordo  [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> El gordo  [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]



Luisito  



Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Jackson Martinez è la priorità numero uno per il Milan. L'offerta è di 25 milioni (4/5 versati subito, il resto negli anni successivi). La alternative sono Chicharito e Torres (c'è stata una chiacchierata con gli agenti). Piacciono anche Muriel e Soldado, ma sono più distanti. *



.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se Bierhoff giocasse nel calcio d'oggi, Balotelli sarebbe più forte di lui sulla carta,? Sì, lo sarebbe.
> Balotelli nel Milan del '99 ti faceva 20 goal senza rigori e punizioni come Bierhoff? No.
> 
> Balotelli sulla carta potrebbe vincere il Pallone d'Oro, cosa che a Jackson Martinez è probabilmente impossibile (e lascio il probabilmente solo per rispetto e perchè non bisogna mai dare nulla per scontato).
> ...





Grazie della risposta Aron!!tutto chiaro!Spero solo che non abbia i piedi di oliver...di testa era un fenomeno ma coi piedi era osceno!


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Jackson Martinez è la priorità numero uno per il Milan. L'offerta è di 25 milioni (4/5 versati subito, il resto negli anni successivi). La alternative sono Chicharito e Torres (c'è stata una chiacchierata con gli agenti). Piacciono anche Muriel e Soldado, ma sono più distanti. *





ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Grazie della risposta Aron!!tutto chiaro!Spero solo che non abbia i piedi di oliver...di testa era un fenomeno ma coi piedi era osceno!



A calcio si gioca con la testa (non nel senso letterale del termine) prima ancora che con i piedi.


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2014)

Jackson è un buon attaccante, il problema è che se le cifre sono quelle e sono veramente decisi a prenderlo arriva solo lui e a noi manca tanto qualcuno a centrocampo o un pò più avanti (e di un gioco aggiungerei......) per innescarlo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Jackson Martinez è la priorità numero uno per il Milan. L'offerta è di 25 milioni (4/5 versati subito, il resto negli anni successivi). La alternative sono Chicharito e Torres (c'è stata una chiacchierata con gli agenti). Piacciono anche Muriel e Soldado, ma sono più distanti. *



speriamo bene.... forza!


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

andrea-espto ha scritto:


> Ha fatto tanti goal anche con la Nazionale.



Ha fatto una decina di gol con la Nazionale, l'ultimo mondiale l'ha fatto in panchina.

In ogni caso io sono favorevole al suo acquisto.

*



Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Jackson Martinez è la priorità numero uno per il Milan. L'offerta è di 25 milioni (4/5 versati subito, il resto negli anni successivi). La alternative sono Chicharito e Torres (c'è stata una chiacchierata con gli agenti). Piacciono anche Muriel e Soldado, ma sono più distanti.

Clicca per allargare...

*


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo tutti i quotidiani sportivi J. Martinez è la prima scelta e si sta lavorando per far abbassare le richieste folli del Porto*


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2014)

Nei due anni col Porto ha fatto 59 gol su 88 presenze, non male direi!


----------



## pennyhill (22 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo tutti i quotidiani sportivi J. Martinez è la prima scelta e si sta lavorando per far abbassare le richieste folli del Porto*



Metto come unica certezza, che non arriverà prima del 27.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan vorrebbe chiudere l'operazione Martinez entro 48 ore (domenica sera). L'offerta è di 25 mln, ovvero 4 subito e altri 21 rateizzati nelle prossime stagioni. La richiesta dei lusitani è ancora di 35 mln (la clausola rescissoria). Il Milan vuole chiudere subito, altrimenti virerà su altri obiettivi (Torres, Soldado, Negredo, Bacca o Bony). Le sensazioni però sono positive.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

*Sportmediaset: Jackson Martinez è la prima scelta del Milan per il dopo Balotelli, i contatti sono giò in corso e nelle prossime 48 verranno intensificati, il Milan vuole chiudere la trattiva il più velocemente possibile anche se la distanza è ampia ( il Milan offre 25 milioni il Porto ne chiede 35 milioni), se saltasse il colombiano pronte le alternative (Negredo,Torres, Soldado, Bacca, Bony e Doumbia).*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Jackson Martinez è la prima scelta del Milan per il dopo Balotelli, i contatti sono giò in corso e nelle prossime 48 verranno intensificati, il Milan vuole chiudere la trattiva il più velocemente possibile anche se la distanza è ampia ( il Milan offre 25 milioni il Porto ne chiede 35 milioni), se saltasse il colombiano pronte le alternative (Negredo,Torres, Soldado, Bacca, Bony e Doumbia).*


Le alternative una peggio dell'altra.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *entro 48 ore (domenica sera). *


*

Eh,ma il Porto il 26 deve giocare il ritorno dei Preliminari di Champions.*


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Jackson Martinez è la prima scelta del Milan per il dopo Balotelli, i contatti sono giò in corso e nelle prossime 48 verranno intensificati, il Milan vuole chiudere la trattiva il più velocemente possibile anche se la distanza è ampia ( il Milan offre 25 milioni il Porto ne chiede 35 milioni), se saltasse il colombiano pronte le alternative (Negredo,Torres, Soldado, Bacca, Bony e Doumbia).*



Secondo me fa la partita col Porto e poi viene da noi.
Però costa veramente tanto, tutti i soldi di Balo andrebbero su di lui.


----------



## Heaven (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Jackson Martinez è la prima scelta del Milan per il dopo Balotelli, i contatti sono giò in corso e nelle prossime 48 verranno intensificati, il Milan vuole chiudere la trattiva il più velocemente possibile anche se la distanza è ampia ( il Milan offre 25 milioni il Porto ne chiede 35 milioni), se saltasse il colombiano pronte le alternative (Negredo,Torres, Soldado, Bacca, Bony e Doumbia).*



Bony non è male.. anche se Martinez, Hernandez o Negredo hanno comunque un'altra caratura rispetto a lui


----------



## Gas (22 Agosto 2014)

Non conosco Martinez come giocatore, a chi ha visto diverse sue partite per intero chiedo, ma è davvero buono ? Come gioca ?


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan vorrebbe chiudere l'operazione Martinez entro 48 ore (domenica sera). L'offerta è di 25 mln, ovvero 4 subito e altri 21 rateizzati nelle prossime stagioni. La richiesta dei lusitani è ancora di 35 mln (la clausola rescissoria). Il Milan vuole chiudere subito, altrimenti virerà su altri obiettivi (Torres, Soldado, Negredo, Bacca o Bony). Le sensazioni però sono positive.*



Ma non esiste che un giocatore che sta per trasferirsi si metta a giocare una partita col club che sta per lasciare... vedi Balotelli nell'ultima amichevole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: Il Milan con Tirri sta parlando con l'agente di Martinez, nessun problema per l'ingaggio del giocatore, l'ostacolo è il Porto (chiede 35 milioni) c'è bisogno di un bliz di Galliani per parlare viso a viso con il presidente del club. In testa c'è da programmare il viaggo chissà magari in occassione del ritorno di Champions League.*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan con Tirri sta parlando con l'agente di Martinez, nessun problema per l'ingaggio del giocatore, l'ostacolo è il Porto (chiede 35 milioni) c'è bisogno di un bliz di Galliani per parlare viso a viso con il presidente del club. In testa c'è da programmare il viaggo chissà magari in occassione del ritorno di Champions League.*



l'ingaggio quando c'è galliani a formare non è mai un problema


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> * In testa c'è da programmare il viaggo chissà magari in occassione del ritorno di Champions League.*



Ma certo, fate pure con comodo, tanto il campionato inizia solo il 31 agosto...
Comunque a me il giocatore non convince, 25 ml mi sembrano troppi, sia pur in comode rate, ma d'altro canto le alternative sono anche peggio


----------



## Naruto98 (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, Jackson Martinez è la priorità numero uno per il Milan. L'offerta è di 25 milioni (4/5 versati subito, il resto negli anni successivi). La alternative sono Chicharito e Torres (c'è stata una chiacchierata con gli agenti). Piacciono anche Muriel e Soldado, ma sono più distanti. *


46 goal in 60 partite e state qui a dire che non vi convince, ma che ci dobbiamo aspettare ronaldo?! leggendo i nomi delle alternative...... teniamoci stretto J.Martinez!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan con Tirri sta parlando con l'agente di Martinez, nessun problema per l'ingaggio del giocatore, l'ostacolo è il Porto (chiede 35 milioni) c'è bisogno di un bliz di Galliani per parlare viso a viso con il presidente del club. In testa c'è da programmare il viaggo chissà magari in occassione del ritorno di Champions League.*



Che pollo Galliani, ma che non lo sa che il Porto è caro? E poi vende Balotelli e Ibra a 20 milioni.
E poi con quali soldi vuole prendere Rabiot e Cerci? Ma sono tutti scemi lassù.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che pollo Galliani, ma che non lo sa che il Porto è caro? E poi vende Balotelli e Ibra a 20 milioni.
> E poi con quali soldi vuole prendere Rabiot e Cerci? Ma sono tutti scemi lassù.



Giusto, tanto sono 3 mesi che Mario è sul mercato e questo è stato pancia all'aria tutto il tempo senza studiare un'alternativa. Cioè veramente non trovo più parole...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2014)

Le avete viste le alternative a Martinez? Ragazzi Martinez tutta la vita. 

Se arriva Torres veramente c'è da bestemmiare in qualunque modo.


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Le avete viste le alternative a Martinez? Ragazzi Martinez tutta la vita.
> 
> Se arriva Torres veramente c'è da bestemmiare in qualunque modo.



Torres e Soldado sono da mani nei capelli, ma Hernandez siamo lì e costa la META' eh, per me lo stiamo strapagando questo qua.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Agosto 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Torres e Soldado sono da mani nei capelli, ma Hernandez siamo lì e costa la META' eh, per me lo stiamo strapagando questo qua.


Hernandez deve dimostrare ancora tutto da titolare. A Manchester è stato fenomenale partendo dalla panchina, ma giocare 90 minuti è altra cosa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Giusto, tanto sono 3 mesi che Mario è sul mercato e questo è stato pancia all'aria tutto il tempo senza studiare un'alternativa. Cioè veramente non trovo più parole...



Mah...


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo SportMediaset distanza veramente troppo ampia tra domanda e offerta, Galliani studia la fattibilità del colpo ed eventuali alternative*


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan vorrebbe chiudere l'operazione Martinez entro 48 ore (domenica sera). L'offerta è di 25 mln, ovvero 4 subito e altri 21 rateizzati nelle prossime stagioni. La richiesta dei lusitani è ancora di 35 mln (la clausola rescissoria). Il Milan vuole chiudere subito, altrimenti virerà su altri obiettivi (Torres, Soldado, Negredo, Bacca o Bony). Le sensazioni però sono positive.*



Inutile bagno di sangue, speriamo salti...


Dobbiamo andare su Destro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset distanza veramente troppo ampia tra domanda e offerta, Galliani studia la fattibilità del colpo ed eventuali alternative*



Sempre la solita storia, vendono senza mai avere le alternative pronte.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Inutile bagno di sangue, speriamo salti...
> 
> 
> Dobbiamo andare su Destro



Non costerebbe meno di Martinez.


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2014)

Io non mi illudo, è sempre la solita storia. Alla fine arriverà una mezza ciofeca che, in ogni caso, strapagheremo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non costerebbe meno di Martinez.



Beh ma vuoi mettere ? Ha già dimostrato di segnare a raffica in Italia


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset distanza veramente troppo ampia tra domanda e offerta, Galliani studia la fattibilità del colpo ed eventuali alternative*





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh ma vuoi mettere ? Ha già dimostrato di segnare a raffica in Italia



Con ben altra squadra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con ben altra squadra.



E Martinez in Portogallo no ? 


Ma poi scusa eh, da oggi comincia " il Milan di Inzaghi " te lo sei dimenticato ? 




Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset distanza veramente troppo ampia tra domanda e offerta, Galliani studia la fattibilità del colpo ed eventuali alternative*



Sotto con le alternative


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Inutile bagno di sangue, speriamo salti...
> 
> 
> Dobbiamo andare su Destro


Se ciao, su Destro c'è il Chelsea.


> *Secondo SportMediaset distanza veramente troppo ampia tra domanda e offerta, Galliani studia la fattibilità del colpo ed eventuali alternative*


----------



## Hammer (22 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset distanza veramente troppo ampia tra domanda e offerta, Galliani studia la fattibilità del colpo ed eventuali alternative*



Ho una paura matta delle alternative. Questi possono davvero portare a casa il Torres di turno


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset distanza veramente troppo ampia tra domanda e offerta, Galliani studia la fattibilità del colpo ed eventuali alternative*



Sportmediaset ne sa meno di me, ma se davvero abbiamo venduto Balotelli senza avere in mano il sostituto è veramente un'operazione da inetti.


----------



## Snake (22 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset ne sa meno di me, ma se davvero abbiamo venduto Balotelli senza avere in mano il sostituto è veramente un'operazione da inetti.



perchè sarebbe una novità? abbiamo venduto fuoriclasse come Sheva, Kaka e Ibra senza avere in mano i sostituti figurati balotelli.

Comunque il finale di questa (non) trattativa si sa già, abbiamo da una parte il club che vende meglio i propri giocatori in europa, dall'altra un club di straccioni pezzenti, se galliani si aspetta sconti dal Porto è davvero commovente.


----------



## Hammer (22 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset ne sa meno di me, ma se davvero abbiamo venduto Balotelli *senza avere in mano il sostituto è veramente un'operazione da inetti*.



Ti stupirebbe?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ti stupirebbe?



Certo che no, la cosa che mi stupisce è colui il quale tiene ancora un inetto a comandare la nostra società.


----------



## runner (22 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportMediaset distanza veramente troppo ampia tra domanda e offerta, Galliani studia la fattibilità del colpo ed eventuali alternative*



ma dai su....non riusciamo a comprare da delle squadrette, figuriamoci dal Porto....


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Agosto 2014)

Ma che poca fiducia verso Galliani... certo che c'è il piano, anzi addirittura piano A, B e C....

A) un attaccante qualsiasi con nome altisonante, in parabola discendente, che può essere preso in prestito o a zero.... Torres, Eto'o per esempio...

B) si richiama Matri 

C) Pippo torna a giocare e si richiama Seedorf ad allenare 

No, scherzi a parte, credo proprio che qualcuno tra le mani lo abbiano. Visto come stanno andando gli abbonamenti quest'anno, non credo proprio ad un mossa del genere solo per una plusvalenza di 4M. Arriverà qualcuno più congeniale al gioco di Inzaghi. Credo. Spero. Sogno.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2014)

*Galliani ha chiamato Pinto Da Costa, ma il Presidente del Porto ha dichiarato incedibile Jackson Martinez. Finisce qui?

Gazzetta. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

*Laudisa: Galliani ha chiamato il presidente del Porto che ha dichiarato incedibile il giocatore, si chiude la pista che porta al Colombiano?.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Galliani ha chiamato il presidente del Porto che ha dichiarato incedibile il giocatore, si chiude la pista del Colombiano?.*


 Manco 24 ore per "sognare" ora iniziano gli incubi...


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2014)

Prepariamoci al peggio, girano nomi terribili come possibili alternative. Sti incapaci hanno venduto Balotelli senza avere già il colpo in canna. 
Ci stanno letteralmente portando alla rovina.
[MENTION=89]folletto[/MENTION] quota le notizie


----------



## Cm Punk (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Galliani ha chiamato il presidente del Porto che ha dichiarato incedibile il giocatore, si chiude la pista che porta al Colombiano?.*


Praticamente l'unico nome decente è sfumato
Comunque prima di cedere un giocatore una squadra seria avrebbe in linea di massima un accordo per il suo sostituto... 
Ora è impossibile anche trovare il meno peggio fra le alternative


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani ha chiamato Pinto Da Costa, ma il Presidente del Porto ha dichiarato incedibile Jackson Martinez. Finisce qui?
> 
> Gazzetta. *



Eccallà. Arriverà il Torres di turno... che strazio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci al peggio, girano nomi terribili come possibili alternative. Sti incapaci hanno venduto Balotelli senza avere già il colpo in canna.
> Ci stanno letteralmente portando alla rovina.


 Già ma si festeggiamo per la partenza di Balotelli, io non volevo che partisse proprio perchè arriverà uno scarpone ma si stappiamo le bottiglie, se a quanto pare non arriva lui a me le alternative non convincono per niente.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani ha chiamato Pinto Da Costa, ma il Presidente del Porto ha dichiarato incedibile Jackson Martinez. Finisce qui?
> 
> Gazzetta. *



Venduto Balotelli, in mezz'ora sfumati due dei principali obiettivi del Milan? Mi sembra un po' sospetto,,,


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani ha chiamato Pinto Da Costa, ma il Presidente del Porto ha dichiarato incedibile Jackson Martinez. Finisce qui?
> 
> Gazzetta. *




.


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2014)

Facciamo prima a restare così, spendere soldi per gente come Torres, Gignac, etc. sarebbe da censura immediata.


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani ha chiamato Pinto Da Costa, ma il Presidente del Porto ha dichiarato incedibile Jackson Martinez. Finisce qui?
> 
> Gazzetta. *



Una coltellata al cuore.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani ha chiamato Pinto Da Costa, ma il Presidente del Porto ha dichiarato incedibile Jackson Martinez. Finisce qui?
> 
> Gazzetta. *



L'accoppiata Pandev-Dzemaili è in arrivo...


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Agosto 2014)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> L'accoppiata Pandev-Dzemaili è in arrivo...


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2014)

Dilettanti allo sbaraglio.


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Agosto 2014)

E se alla fine arrivasse proprio Borini dal Liverpool?


----------



## Snake (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Galliani ha chiamato il presidente del Porto che ha dichiarato incedibile il giocatore, si chiude la pista che porta al Colombiano?.*



chiaro che è incedibile, immagino l'offerta da pezzenti che abbiamo fatto


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2014)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> E se alla fine arrivasse proprio Borini dal Liverpool?



Pazzini,Gilardino,Borriello,Borini ce li dobbiamo sorbire proprio tutti eh?


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> chiaro che è incedibile, immagino l'offerta da pezzenti che abbiamo fatto



Con 20 milioni come fai a prendere Cerci e Martinez? Chissà davvero quale offerta avrà formulato il gallo, tipo prestito pluriennale e diritto di riscatto a 5 milioni...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani ha chiamato Pinto Da Costa, ma il Presidente del Porto ha dichiarato incedibile Jackson Martinez. Finisce qui?
> 
> Gazzetta. *



Scontato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2014)

Arriva Torres, dai...


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo calciomercato. com, su Jackson Martinez ci sarebbe anche il Valencia. Il presidente Peter Lim pare abbia un tesoretto di 50 milioni e vorrebbe accontentare l'allenatore Nuno. Gli spagnoli si farebbero aiutare nella trattativa da Jorge Mendes, che è anche procuratore dell'allenatore.
In ogni caso il presidente del Porto, Pinto da Costa, non fa sconti. Vuole l'intera clausola rescissoria per Martinez; l'ulteriore problema è che secondo la stampa Portoghese la clausola rescissoria dell'attaccante è di 40 milioni, mentre quella da 30-35 entrerà in vigore solo il prossimo anno.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> E se alla fine arrivasse proprio Borini dal Liverpool?



Preferirei lui a tutti gli altri nomi fatti,Borini credo proprio che andrà via visto anche l'arrivo di MArio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato. com, su Jackson Martinez ci sarebbe anche il Valencia. Il presidente Peter Lim pare abbia un tesoretto di 50 milioni e vorrebbe accontentare l'allenatore Nuno. Gli spagnoli si farebbero aiutare nella trattativa da Jorge Mendes, che è anche procuratore dell'allenatore.
> In ogni caso il presidente del Porto, Pinto da Costa, non fa sconti. Vuole l'intera clausola rescissoria per Martinez; l'ulteriore problema è che secondo la stampa Portoghese la clausola rescissoria dell'attaccante è di 40 milioni, mentre quella da 30-35 entrerà in vigore solo il prossimo anno.*



Si sapeva dai, ora arriverà il primo giocatore che danno via gratis che vergogna.


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2014)

Borini al posto di Balotelli non arrivi manco decimo.


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2014)

Dai, arriva Benzema.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Borini al posto di Balotelli non arrivi manco decimo.



Hai ragione, ma i nomi fatti sono anche peggio di lui,che strazio


----------



## Stex (22 Agosto 2014)

al telefono
g : si pronto sono adriano galliani.
p : chi?
g : galliani, milan.
p : a ok, cosa vuole?
g : vorrei acquistare jakson
p : bene voglio 35 milioni. e non un euro di meno. l'avviso che mentre parlava guardavo su wikipedia chi era, per cui non si presenti con fantasiose offerte con prestiti o altro.
g :mmm ok. ho sbagliato jackson mi scusi...


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Agosto 2014)

Basta basta basta. Spero che arrivino quindicesimi.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato. com, su Jackson Martinez ci sarebbe anche il Valencia. Il presidente Peter Lim pare abbia un tesoretto di 50 milioni e vorrebbe accontentare l'allenatore Nuno. Gli spagnoli si farebbero aiutare nella trattativa da Jorge Mendes, che è anche procuratore dell'allenatore.
> In ogni caso il presidente del Porto, Pinto da Costa, non fa sconti. Vuole l'intera clausola rescissoria per Martinez; l'ulteriore problema è che secondo la stampa Portoghese la clausola rescissoria dell'attaccante è di 40 milioni, mentre quella da 30-35 entrerà in vigore solo il prossimo anno.*


Come si può avere speranze di prendere un calciatore dal Porto di Pinto da Costa, che non ha mai ceduto a "prezzo contenuto" manco una vespa malandata, proponendo il prestito con diritto di riscatto???


----------



## Frikez (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Come si può avere speranze di prendere un calciatore dal Porto di Pinto da Costa, che non ha mai ceduto a "prezzo contenuto" manco una vespa malandata, proponendo il prestito con diritto di riscatto???



Dopo il caso Cissokho aggiungerei


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato. com, su Jackson Martinez ci sarebbe anche il Valencia. Il presidente Peter Lim pare abbia un tesoretto di 50 milioni e vorrebbe accontentare l'allenatore Nuno. Gli spagnoli si farebbero aiutare nella trattativa da Jorge Mendes, che è anche procuratore dell'allenatore.
> In ogni caso il presidente del Porto, Pinto da Costa, non fa sconti. Vuole l'intera clausola rescissoria per Martinez; l'ulteriore problema è che secondo la stampa Portoghese la clausola rescissoria dell'attaccante è di 40 milioni, mentre quella da 30-35 entrerà in vigore solo il prossimo anno.*





Frikez ha scritto:


> Dopo il caso Cissokho aggiungerei



Ma qui stiamo raggiungendo l'apice della melma. Cioè ceduto Mario, devi avere già il sostituto pronto, anche se fosse Borriello. Ma possibile che si va sempre peggio???


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

Facciamo una piccola panoramica sulle cessioni del Porto.

Quando i prezzi dei giocatori erano ancora contenuti, il Porto ha venduto, tra i più importanti:
- Quaresma 25 milioni
- L. Lopez 25 milioni
- Pepe 30 milioni
- Anderson 32 milioni
- Carvalho 30 milioni
ecc.ecc.

Con i maggiori club europei sfondati di soldi, negli ultimi anni il Porto ha venduto:
- Hulk 55 milioni
- James Rodriguez + Moutinho 70 milioni
- Falcao 47 milioni
- Mangala 40 milioni

E Gallianni vorrebbe prendere J. Martinez a 25 milioni? STRAROTFL.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato. com, su Jackson Martinez ci sarebbe anche il Valencia. Il presidente Peter Lim pare abbia un tesoretto di 50 milioni e vorrebbe accontentare l'allenatore Nuno. Gli spagnoli si farebbero aiutare nella trattativa da Jorge Mendes, che è anche procuratore dell'allenatore.
> In ogni caso il presidente del Porto, Pinto da Costa, non fa sconti. Vuole l'intera clausola rescissoria per Martinez; l'ulteriore problema è che secondo la stampa Portoghese la clausola rescissoria dell'attaccante è di 40 milioni, mentre quella da 30-35 entrerà in vigore solo il prossimo anno.*


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

* Jackson Martinez convocato dall'allenatore per la partita di domani contro il Pacos Ferreira.*


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Agosto 2014)

Questa situazione ha una certa somiglianza con l'estate 2006 (fatte le dovute proporzioni rispetto al giocatore ceduto)... ceduto Sheva al Chelsea... non si trova il sostituto e all'ultimo minuto si spendono 17M per Ricardo Oliveira... brrrr!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani ha chiamato Pinto Da Costa, ma il Presidente del Porto ha dichiarato incedibile Jackson Martinez. Finisce qui?
> 
> Gazzetta. *



Godo, cambiamo obiettivo


----------



## Hammer (22 Agosto 2014)

mr. Canà ha scritto:


> e se alla fine arrivasse proprio borini dal liverpool?



epico


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Agosto 2014)

Dai dai che arriva Pandev.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset l'assalto finale e decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro, verrà fatto all'indomani della sfida del Porto col Lille di martedì 26. In caso di risposta negativa dei lusitani scatterà il piano B.*


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset l'assalto finale e decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro, verrà fatto all'indomani della sfida del Porto col Lille di martedì 26. In caso di risposta negativa dei lusitani scatterà il piano B.*



5 gioni prima del campionato


----------



## Frikez (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset l'assalto finale e decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro, verrà fatto all'indomani della sfida del Porto col Lille di martedì 26. In caso di risposta negativa dei lusitani scatterà il piano B.*



Tanto coi soldi della qualificazione alla Champions avranno l'acqua alla gola


----------



## pennyhill (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset l'assalto finale e decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro, verrà fatto all'indomani della sfida del Porto col Lille di martedì 26. In caso di risposta negativa dei lusitani scatterà il piano B.*



In teoria Jackson Martinez non è un colpo alla Galliani.  
Vero che magari ci sarà la voglia del giocatore di venire, ma pero per il resto: 
C’è una scadenza del contratto ancora bella distante: 2017. Un prezzo fissato da una clausola, e un club che solitamente i giocatori se li fa pagare bene. Il giocatore poi non pare in rotta con l’ambiente, e soprattutto non è un esubero, anzi, è ancora il loro centravanti titolare.


----------



## walter 22 (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset l'assalto finale e decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro, verrà fatto all'indomani della sfida del Porto col Lille di martedì 26. In caso di risposta negativa dei lusitani scatterà il piano B.*



Ma che società di dementi cedono un giocatore e non sanno neanche chi sarà il suo sostituto. Se non riescono a prendere Martinez hanno pronto il piano B con Destro, se fallisce Destro pronto il piano C con Pandev.
Non se ne può più, aspetto con ansia il giorno della dipartita di Berlusconi & Co.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset l'assalto finale e decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro, verrà fatto all'indomani della sfida del Porto col Lille di martedì 26. In caso di risposta negativa dei lusitani scatterà il piano B.*



Ma speriamo salti tutto, è bravo sì, ma non un fenomeno, avrà bisogno di ambientarsi e adattarsi al campionato, roba che bisogna aspettarlo 6 mesi e potrebbe comunque non esprimersi agli stessi livelli attuali

Facciamo mercato in modo ridicolo, prendiamo sempre i giocatori che dovrebbero essere importanti negli ultimi giorni così da partire sempre malissimo le prime 5-6 giornate

Non sono mica tutti Ibrah


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset l'assalto finale e decisivo, in un senso o nell'altro, verrà fatto all'indomani della sfida del Porto col Lille di martedì 26. In caso di risposta negativa dei lusitani scatterà il piano B.*



*Di Marzio: Martinez è la prima scelta per sostituire Balotelli, il Porto non intende però scendere dai 35 milioni della clausola rescissoria, nessuna apertuna per la trattativa, il Milan confida nell'agente del giocatore per ammorbidire le pretese del Porto.*


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Agosto 2014)

spero arrivi, vedendo gli altri nomi che si fanno... di gran lunga il migliore


----------



## Sparky81 (22 Agosto 2014)

A me pare la fotocopia dell'estate che poi abbiamo preso oliveira!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

Sparky81 ha scritto:


> A me pare la fotocopia dell'estate che poi abbiamo preso oliveira!!!!



Lì dovevamo sotituire un animale in via d'estinzione. Adesso l'impresa è meno proibitiva.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi a mio avviso arriveranno Destro, Dzemaili e Taarabt. Altro che Martinez, Cerci e Rabiot.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Martinez è la prima scelta per sostituire Balotelli, il Porto non intende però scendere dai 35 milioni della clausola rescissoria, nessuna apertuna per la trattativa, il Milan confida nell'agente del giocatore per ammorbidire le pretese del Porto.*





La gazzetta domani in edicola, fa sei nomi (più Eto'o) per il dopo Balotelli  : Destro, Muriel, Jackson Martinez, Soldado, Torres, Javier Hernández.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La gazzetta domani in edicola, fa sei nomi per il dopo Balotelli  : Destro, Muriel, Jackson Martinez, Soldado, Torres, Javier Hernández.



Insomma scelte chiarissime.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Insomma scelte chiarissime.



E titolano "_C'è pure Eto'o_"


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E titolano "_C'è pure Eto'o_"



Tra un pò arriveranno a dire che puntiamo Balotelli.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (23 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La gazzetta domani in edicola, fa sei nomi (più Eto'o) per il dopo Balotelli  : Destro, Muriel, Jackson Martinez, Soldado, Torres, Javier Hernández.



Ma a sto punto buttarsi sul "vecchio" Leandro Damiao? O a me piace moltissimo Rondon peccato che l'ha preso lo Zenit a gennaio per 18mln... E come esterno invece di Cerci un bel Yarmolenko, anch'esso mancino che parte da dx ? Tutti e 3 classe 89', prenderne almeno 1 di questi che tra 2-3 anni puoi ancora rivenderli...Non hanno proprio fantasia, sempre i soliti nomi


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Ma a sto punto buttarsi sul "vecchio" Leandro Damiao? O a me piace moltissimo Rondon peccato che l'ha preso lo Zenit a gennaio per 18mln... E come esterno invece di Cerci un bel Yarmolenko, anch'esso mancino che parte da dx ? Tutti e 3 classe 89', prenderne almeno 1 di questi che tra 2-3 anni puoi ancora rivenderli...Non hanno proprio fantasia, sempre i soliti nomi



Sono tutti extracomunitari, e comunque sai benissimo che la creatività non abita in via Aldo Rossi.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Martinez è la prima scelta per sostituire Balotelli, il Porto non intende però scendere dai 35 milioni della clausola rescissoria, nessuna apertuna per la trattativa, il Milan confida nell'agente del giocatore per ammorbidire le pretese del Porto.*



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2014)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Ma a sto punto buttarsi sul "vecchio" Leandro Damiao? O a me piace moltissimo Rondon peccato che l'ha preso lo Zenit a gennaio per 18mln... E come esterno invece di Cerci un bel Yarmolenko, anch'esso mancino che parte da dx ? Tutti e 3 classe 89', prenderne almeno 1 di questi che tra 2-3 anni puoi ancora rivenderli...Non hanno proprio fantasia, sempre i soliti nomi



damiao sta facendo pena nel campionato brasiliano col santos, per carità, mentre rondon mi è sempre piaciuto ma impossibile perchè si è appena trasferito, yarmolenko costa tanto...


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a mio avviso arriveranno Destro, Dzemaili e Taarabt. Altro che Martinez, Cerci e Rabiot.



Il Milan vuole tornare al modello di professionalità che c'era ai bei tempi. L'hanno ripetuto anche oggi. 
E Taarabt è fuori da questo modello, come lo è Balotelli.
Lo sarebbe anche Niang, che però sembra stia maturando (o si è fatto furbo oppure tutte e due le cose), per questo rimane (pare che abbia anche impressionato favorevolmente Berlusconi).


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Martinez è la prima scelta per sostituire Balotelli, il Porto non intende però scendere dai 35 milioni della clausola rescissoria, nessuna apertuna per la trattativa, il Milan confida nell'agente del giocatore per ammorbidire le pretese del Porto.*





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a mio avviso arriveranno Destro, Dzemaili e Taarabt. Altro che Martinez, Cerci e Rabiot.



Sono convinto che per Cerci sia già tutto fatto. Una mia sensazione comunque.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan vuole tornare al modello di professionalità che c'era ai bei tempi. L'hanno ripetuto anche oggi.
> E Taarabt è fuori da questo modello, come lo è Balotelli.
> Lo sarebbe anche Niang, che però sembra stia maturando (o si è fatto furbo oppure tutte e due le cose), per questo rimane (pare che abbia anche impressionato favorevolmente Berlusconi).



Muntari che si è preso a mazzate con lo staff del Ghana?
Ma sai che gliene frega del comportamento... Se glielo elemosinano, Galliani va di corsa a prenderselo Taarabat.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Agosto 2014)

*Laudisa: oggi Jackson Martinez chiederà di essere ceduto al Porto. Il giocatore, infatti, dopo l'ultimo rinnovo si era accordato verbalmente con Pinto da Costa che nel caso in cui fosse arrivata un'offerta importante sarebbe stato ceduto senza problemi.*


----------



## Theochedeo (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: oggi Jackson Martinez chiederà di essere ceduto al Porto. Il giocatore, infatti, dopo l'ultimo rinnovo si era accordato verbalmente con Pinto da Costa che nel caso in cui fosse arrivata un'offerta importante sarebbe stato ceduto senza problemi.*



L'unica speranza è che lui forzi la mano.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: oggi Jackson Martinez chiederà di essere ceduto al Porto. Il giocatore, infatti, dopo l'ultimo rinnovo si era accordato verbalmente con Pinto da Costa che nel caso in cui fosse arrivata un'offerta importante sarebbe stato ceduto senza problemi.*



E infatti con Fernando, Pinto da Costa l'ha fatto, ha mantenuto la parola: rinnovo e poi ceduto senza problemi, ma a titolo definitivo.  Qua invece c'è una società che lo vuole in prestito, per quanto oneroso possa essere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che per Cerci sia già tutto fatto. Una mia sensazione comunque.


Leggendo l'articolo di Suma non sembra. 

Secondo me di Martinez, Rabiot e Cerci ci stanno solo facendo sentire l'odore, ne arriverà MASSIMO uno tra quei tre. Poi alla fine arriverà la solita pippa. 

Secondo me arriverà un solo acquisto tra i 15 e i 20 milioni: per esempio l'accoppiata Cerci + Destro/Martinez è impossibile. Se arriva Cerci, la prima punta sarà un giocatore in prestito. Tipo i vari Torres, Eto'o e compagnia bella.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Leggendo l'articolo di Suma non sembra.
> 
> Secondo me di Martinez, Rabiot e Cerci ci stanno solo facendo sentire l'odore, ne arriverà MASSIMO uno tra quei tre. Poi alla fine arriverà la solita pippa.
> 
> Secondo me arriverà un solo acquisto tra i 15 e i 20 milioni: per esempio l'accoppiata Cerci + Destro/Martinez è impossibile. Se arriva Cerci, la prima punta sarà un giocatore in prestito. Tipo i vari Torres, Eto'o e compagnia bella.



Cerci arriva in prestito oneroso di 2 mln, quindi ci sarebbe lo spazio per fare qualcos'altro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cerci arriva in prestito oneroso di 2 mln, quindi ci sarebbe lo spazio per fare qualcos'altro.


Bisogna vedere se il Toro accetta in prestito oneroso. E soprattutto sai, anche se li prendi in prestito oneroso poi l'anno prossimo li devi pagare. E' un po' come la storia di Tevez: il City voleva essere certo che il Milan avrebbe riscattato il giocatore. A oggi il Milan non penso sia nella posizione di poter assicurare il riscatto di 2 giocatori da 20 milioni da qui a un anno. E' per questo che secondo me sarà molto difficile che vadano in porto due operazioni così onerose come quella Cerci + Martinez/Destro. Sarei ovviamente felicissimo di sbagliarmi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: oggi Jackson Martinez chiederà di essere ceduto al Porto. Il giocatore, infatti, dopo l'ultimo rinnovo si era accordato verbalmente con Pinto da Costa che nel caso in cui fosse arrivata un'offerta importante sarebbe stato ceduto senza problemi.*



Speriamo che spinga per la cessione con forza, solo lui voglio gli altri non mi convincono.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere se il Toro accetta in prestito oneroso. E soprattutto sai, anche se li prendi in prestito oneroso poi l'anno prossimo li devi pagare. E' un po' come la storia di Tevez: il City voleva essere certo che il Milan avrebbe riscattato il giocatore. A oggi il Milan non penso sia nella posizione di poter assicurare il riscatto di 2 giocatori da 20 milioni da qui a un anno. E' per questo che secondo me sarà molto difficile che vadano in porto due operazioni così onerose come quella Cerci + Martinez/Destro. Sarei ovviamente felicissimo di sbagliarmi.



Metteranno tipo un obbligo di riscatto sulla parola. I rapporti tra Galliani e Cairo sono fortissimi. Non si fanno sgarbi a vicenda. Penso addirittura che sia tutto fatto tra le società.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: oggi Jackson Martinez chiederà di essere ceduto al Porto. Il giocatore, infatti, dopo l'ultimo rinnovo si era accordato verbalmente con Pinto da Costa che nel caso in cui fosse arrivata un'offerta importante sarebbe stato ceduto senza problemi.*



E l'offerta importante dovrebbe essere la nostra ?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Metteranno tipo un obbligo di riscatto sulla parola. I rapporti tra Galliani e Cairo sono fortissimi. Non si fanno sgarbi a vicenda. Penso addirittura che sia tutto fatto tra le società.



Ma il prossimo anno senza la Champions riusciremo a pagarlo ? Ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Metteranno tipo un obbligo di riscatto sulla parola. I rapporti tra Galliani e Cairo sono fortissimi. Non si fanno sgarbi a vicenda. Penso addirittura che sia tutto fatto tra le società.


A ogni modo Cerci+Destro obiettivamente è il massimo che potrebbe arrivare. Cerci+ Martinez credo sia fantascienza. Anche perché è ovvio che se un Cuadrado viene valutato 40 milioni, allora il Porto ha tutto il diritto di chiedere 30 milioni per Martinez


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: oggi Jackson Martinez chiederà di essere ceduto al Porto. Il giocatore, infatti, dopo l'ultimo rinnovo si era accordato verbalmente con Pinto da Costa che nel caso in cui fosse arrivata un'offerta importante sarebbe stato ceduto senza problemi.*


I giocatori che chiedono di essere ceduti (come cerci)


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A ogni modo Cerci+Destro obiettivamente è il massimo che potrebbe arrivare. Cerci+ Martinez credo sia fantascienza. Anche perché è ovvio che se un Cuadrado viene valutato 40 milioni, allora il Porto ha tutto il diritto di chiedere 30 milioni per Martinez



Martinez non arriverà a prescindere.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma il prossimo anno senza la Champions riusciremo a pagarlo ? Ho i miei dubbi.



Il Milan deve fare di tutto per tornare in Champions, o si smobilita (saluteremmo De Sciglio e El Shaarawy). 
Bisogna vedere cosa vuol fare la proprietà. Se il Milan torna in Champions, si va avanti con Inzaghi e Galliani.
A Barbare sta bene? Silvio che pensa? Ma soprattutto a Barbara? E a Barbara?


----------



## pennyhill (23 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> * Jackson Martinez convocato dall'allenatore per la partita di domani contro il Pacos Ferreira.*



Ha segnato.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ha segnato.








Con la fascia da capitano, tra l'altro.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: oggi Jackson Martinez chiederà di essere ceduto al Porto. Il giocatore, infatti, dopo l'ultimo rinnovo si era accordato verbalmente con Pinto da Costa che nel caso in cui fosse arrivata un'offerta importante sarebbe stato ceduto senza problemi.*







Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Con la fascia da capitano, tra l'altro.



Provando a tradurre  le due dichiarazioni post-gara: "_Sono sempre concentrato sul mio lavoro, e se anche avessi 20 o 30 offerte, rispetterei sempre il club dove gioco e con cui ho un contratto, che è il Porto_"


----------



## folletto (24 Agosto 2014)

Facciamo due conti:

Balotelli 20 mln + De Jong 10. Mettiamoci anche Mexes (più che altro si risparmia sull'ingaggio) e l'ipotetico arrivo di Lestienne che escluderebbe la spesa per Cerci.

A sto punto direi che i soldi per prenderlo ci sarebbero anche, ma:

1 Li vale tutti sti soldi?
2 Non sarebbe meglio puntare su qualcosa di meno costoso + un centrocampista di qualità? O addirittura su un'altra punta visto che già con questo siamo intorno ai 40 mln?

Comunque se arriva non mi strappo di certo i capelli


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Agosto 2014)

*Jackson Martinez: "Penso solo a lavorare. Anche se dovessero arrivare 20 o 30 offerte io continuerei a concentrarmi soltanto sul club con cui ho un contratto, cioè il Porto. Io penso solo a dare il massimo in campo".*


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez: "Penso solo a lavorare. Anche se dovessero arrivare 20 o 30 offerte io continuerei a concentrarmi soltanto sul club con cui ho un contratto, cioè il Porto. Io penso solo a dare il massimo in campo".*



Penso, e non da queste dichiarazioni, che sia andato. Non vedo i margini onestamente.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2014)

io continuo a sperare nel suo acquisto.. é il meglio che possiamo permetterci.. non vedo altri da milan...


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Agosto 2014)

Porto, ufficiale l'acquisto di Vincent Aboubakar dal Lorient. 1,3M alla squadra francese (mi sembra pochino, ma tant'è...) e clausola di rescissione di 50M! Martinez out?


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Jackson Martinez: "Penso solo a lavorare. Anche se dovessero arrivare 20 o 30 offerte io continuerei a concentrarmi soltanto sul club con cui ho un contratto, cioè il Porto. Io penso solo a dare il massimo in campo".*





Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Porto, ufficiale l'acquisto di Vincent Aboubakar dal Lorient. 1,3M alla squadra francese (mi sembra pochino, ma tant'è...) e clausola di rescissione di 50M! Martinez out?



La cosa ridicola sarebbe dare soldi alla Roma per Destro e finanziargli l'acquisto di Martinez...


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Agosto 2014)

Effettivamente... e la cosa che invece mi lascia sbigottito è che squadre come il Porto riescano a pescare giocatori a prezzi irrisori per poi rivenderli a peso d'oro. Poi magari questo Aboubakar si rivelerà una pippa, ma in caso contrario sarebbe ora di farsi delle domande. È possibile che una squadra del livello del Milan non riesca a tirare fuori dalla propria rete di osservatori 3-4 giovani all'anno su cui puntare investendo magari 5-6 milioni? Se anche solo ne uscisse fuori uno forte ogni 2-3 anni basterebbe per recuperare la spesa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2014)

Tra l altro dove giocano ?? Lo stadio ha una capacità di 800 persone haha


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Agosto 2014)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Effettivamente... e la cosa che invece mi lascia sbigottito è che squadre come il Porto riescano a pescare giocatori a prezzi irrisori per poi rivenderli a peso d'oro. Poi magari questo Aboubakar si rivelerà una pippa, ma in caso contrario sarebbe ora di farsi delle domande. È possibile che una squadra del livello del Milan non riesca a tirare fuori dalla propria rete di osservatori 3-4 giovani all'anno su cui puntare investendo magari 5-6 milioni? Se anche solo ne uscisse fuori uno forte ogni 2-3 anni basterebbe per recuperare la spesa.



Garantiscono un l'alta percentuale sulla futura cessione milionaria che puntualmente arriva sempre.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2014)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Effettivamente... e la cosa che invece mi lascia sbigottito è che squadre come il Porto riescano a pescare giocatori a prezzi irrisori per poi rivenderli a peso d'oro. Poi magari questo Aboubakar si rivelerà una pippa, ma in caso contrario sarebbe ora di farsi delle domande. È possibile che una squadra del livello del Milan non riesca a tirare fuori dalla propria rete di osservatori 3-4 giovani all'anno su cui puntare investendo magari 5-6 milioni? Se anche solo ne uscisse fuori uno forte ogni 2-3 anni basterebbe per recuperare la spesa.



Hanno acquistato solo il 30% a quanto pare.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: domani è previsto un colloquio tra Jackson ed il Presidente del Porto per provare a capire se esistono le possibilità di una cessione al Milan che continua il filo diretto con gli agenti dell'attaccante. *


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Agosto 2014)

> Di Marzio: domani è previsto un colloqui tra Jackson ed il Presidente del Porto per provare a capire se esistono le possibilità di una cessione al Milan che continua il filo diretto con gli agenti dell'attaccante.


Si diano una mossa, siamo al 24 di Agosto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: domani è previsto un colloquio tra Jackson ed il Presidente del Porto per provare a capire se esistono le possibilità di una cessione al Milan che continua il filo diretto con gli agenti dell'attaccante. *



Specchietto per le allodole...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2014)

> *Di Marzio: domani è previsto un colloquio tra Jackson ed il Presidente del Porto per provare a capire se esistono le possibilità di una cessione al Milan che continua il filo diretto con gli agenti dell'attaccante. *



Sempre sul pezzo,quelli di Sky.

"Milan,ecco Jackson Martinez"

"No,è incedibile,il presidente dl Porto è irremovibile"

"Il Milan su Torres"

"Forse però anche su Negredo,Soldado,Eto'o,Fred,Damiao,Pato,Luis Fabiano,Kanoutè,Henry,Rafael Sobis,Iaquinta"

"Incontro con Destro"

"Ah si,il Milan è su J.Martinez".


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Agosto 2014)

Molto molto difficile che arrivi purtroppo...dubito che delapideremo tutti nostri averi per il solo centravanti... penso che offriremo al massimo 25mln, cifra comunque distante da quella richiesta e difficile da raggiungere anche in caso di un improbabile sconto di Costa (che non scenderebbe comunque sotto i 30mln) magari spinto da una (ipotetica) volontà del giocatore di venire da noi (che tra l'altro non vedo proprio come possa esserci vista la probabile champions da giocare col porto).
E' dura.


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2014)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Molto molto difficile che arrivi purtroppo...dubito che delapideremo tutti nostri averi per il solo centravanti... penso che offriremo al massimo 25mln, cifra comunque distante da quella richiesta e difficile da raggiungere anche in caso di un improbabile sconto di Costa (che non scenderebbe comunque sotto i 30mln) magari spinto da una (ipotetica) volontà del giocatore di venire da noi (che tra l'altro non vedo proprio come possa esserci vista la probabile champions da giocare col porto).
> E' dura.



A 35 milioni è davvero troppo.
Sarebbe un prezzo "comprensibile" se Jackson Martinez avesse 19/20 anni, ma ne ha 27 e ancora non si è visto in un campionato competitivo. Ha una valutazione importante per certe cose fatte in Nazionale, in Champions League e Europa League, e per un numero di reti annuale impressionante. A 25 milioni (o forse poco meno) il Milan si stava prendendo Tevez dal City, per cui è già tanto fare un'offerta analoga per Jackson Martinez. 
Se il Porto accetta bene, altrimenti che si passi ad altro.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> A 35 milioni è davvero troppo.
> Sarebbe un prezzo "comprensibile" se Jackson Martinez avesse 19/20 anni, ma ne ha 27 e ancora non si è visto in un campionato competitivo. Ha una valutazione importante per certe cose fatte in Nazionale, in Champions League e Europa League, e per un numero di reti annuale impressionante. A 25 milioni (o forse poco meno) il Milan si stava prendendo Tevez dal City, per cui è già tanto fare un'offerta analoga per Jackson Martinez.
> Se il Porto accetta bene, altrimenti che si passi ad altro.



35 sono troppi non ci piove, 25 sarebbero piu' che congrui, ma questo è il quadro che ti si presenta quando sei costretto a prendere un centravanti di livello negli ultimi giorni di mercato...chiaro che ti ritrovi a fare i conti con prezzi gonfiati o presidenti fissati che non trattano, o non propensi perchè dovrebbero cercare il sostituto in pochi giorni. Tra l'altro sanno che hai assolutamente bisogno e allora tirano chiaramente il prezzo piu' che possono.
Il problema è che tolto Martinez non ci resta che andare sui dinosauri a parametro 0 noti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me,alla fine,a 25 milioni ce lo possono pure dare.
Il campionato portoghese non valorizza certo i giocatori,senza contare che parliamo di un tizio che va per i 28,e che tutte le squadre più forti sono stra-coperte in attacco.


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2014)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> 35 sono troppi non ci piove, 25 sarebbero piu' che congrui, ma questo è il quadro che ti si presenta quando sei costretto a prendere un centravanti di livello negli ultimi giorni di mercato...chiaro che ti ritrovi a fare i conti con prezzi gonfiati o presidenti fissati che non trattano, o non propensi perchè dovrebbero cercare il sostituto in pochi giorni. Tra l'altro sanno che hai assolutamente bisogno e allora tirano chiaramente il prezzo piu' che possono.
> *Il problema è che tolto Martinez non ci resta che andare sui dinosauri a parametro 0 noti.*



Non è detto che sia uno svantaggio. Ai tempi di Ricardo Oliveira non si era raggiunto un accordo per Ronaldo e la società finì per spendere tanto per un giocatore mediocre anche perchè si trovarono senza alternative. In questo momento le alternative ci sono: Soldado, Negredo e Torres. Non sono nomi che fanno impazzire (soprattutto Torres che sembra in parabola discendente), ma il fatto che Il Milan possae chiudere quando vuole per l'acquisto di uno di quei tre fa capire al Porto che bisogna trovare un punto d'incontro.
Inoltre il Porto ha già acquistato il sostituto, segno che ha in programma di cedere Jackson Martinez e che hanno ricevuto un'offerta che ritengono congrua (attenzione, non è detto che sia il Milan ad aver fatto l'offerta migliore, ma probabilmente fino ad ora non ci sono state altre proposte importanti). Stanno solo aspettando per tirare su il prezzo e in attesa eventualmente di un'offerta più grossa da parte di qualche club inglese, ma mi sento abbastanza ottimista nel vedere Jackson Martinez in rossonero.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è detto che sia uno svantaggio. Ai tempi di Ricardo Oliveira non si era raggiunto un accordo per Ronaldo e la società finì per spendere tanto per un giocatore mediocre anche perchè si trovarono senza alternative. In questo momento le alternative ci sono: Soldado, Negredo e Torres. Non sono nomi che fanno impazzire (soprattutto Torres che sembra in parabola discendente), ma il fatto che Il Milan possae chiudere quando vuole per l'acquisto di uno di quei tre fa capire al Porto che bisogna trovare un punto d'incontro.
> Inoltre il Porto ha già acquistato il sostituto, segno che ha in programma di cedere Jackson Martinez e che hanno ricevuto un'offerta che ritengono congrua (attenzione, non è detto che sia il Milan ad aver fatto l'offerta migliore, ma probabilmente fino ad ora non ci sono state altre proposte importanti). Stanno solo aspettando per tirare su il prezzo e in attesa eventualmente di un'offerta più grossa da parte di qualche club inglese, ma mi sento abbastanza ottimista nel vedere Jackson Martinez in rossonero.



Tu pensi che Costa accetti cosi facilmente 10mln in meno di quanto chiede? 
Mah...potrebbe darsi, ma resta a mio avviso operazione non facile, anche perchè non sarei cosi sicuro che Aboubakar sia stato acquistato esclusivamente per sostituire Martinez.
Non so...forse potrebbe essere proprio la volontà del giocatore a far cambiare idea a Costa. Perchè è vero che ad Oporto giocherebbe la champions ma è altrettanto vero che a 28 anni potrebbe essere forse la sua ultima chance di strappare un ingaggio piu' sostanzioso andando comunque a giocare in una grande.
Speriamo davvero.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: domani è previsto un colloquio tra Jackson ed il Presidente del Porto per provare a capire se esistono le possibilità di una cessione al Milan che continua il filo diretto con gli agenti dell'attaccante. *



Non credo ci siano margini di trattativa, il Porto non ha bisogno di sconti e non regala niente e nessuno, tantomeno questo qui. Per meno di 25 non credo lo vendano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2014)

*Sky: Il Milan non prenderà Martinez,ritengono il costo del cartellino troppo alto.*


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Il Milan non prenderà Martinez,ritengono il costo del cartellino troppo alto.*



Scemi che ci abbiamo anche sperato per 25pagine.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Il Milan non prenderà Martinez,ritengono il costo del cartellino troppo alto.*



Io modificherei in: il Milan ritiene assurdo che il cartellino di Martinez abbia un costo....


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Il Milan non prenderà Martinez,ritengono il costo del cartellino troppo alto.*



Galliani che voleva trattare col Porto avendo a disposizione due briciole... lol


----------



## Frikez (26 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io modificherei in: il Milan ritiene assurdo che il cartellino di Martinez abbia un costo....


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Il Milan non prenderà Martinez,ritengono il costo del cartellino troppo alto.*


non riusciamo più a comprare giocatori decenti! tutte le trattative vanno a male, è incredibile!


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> non riusciamo più a comprare giocatori decenti! tutte le trattative vanno a male, è incredibile!



Più che incredibile direi normale visto che provano a prendere (o fingono di farlo) gente con clausole rescissorie da 40 mln presentandosi senza soldi


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Il Milan non prenderà Martinez,ritengono il costo del cartellino troppo alto.*


_"non puoi pensare di mangiare con 10 euro in un ristorante da 100 euro" (cit.)_


----------

